# Lake Tahoe Area In General



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

My husband is very interested in checking out the Nevada side of Lake Tahoe for possible relocation.  I've been looking at TSs we could trade in around that whole area (California, too), but the area is so big and I have no idea about anything there and neither does he.

Can someone give me an idea of resorts or areas to look at.  He thinks living in Nevada would reduce our living expenses by a lot.

We actually don't want to move at all.  We are just thinking ahead.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Most of the resorts are in the South Shore area of Lake Tahoe  (Stateline, NV.)

There are a few on the North Shore (Incline Village, NV.)

What exchange company will you be using?

The main advantage to living in NV is no State Income Tax.

To live in Tahoe, you really have to want to live in the snow, because in the winter, it can get a LOT of snow.

Here it the TUG TS Map - zoom in on Lake Tahoe to see where timeshares are located:
http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 29, 2013)

Wyndham/Worldmark  Southshore is in Zephyr Cove Nevada.  

Being < 1 Block off of Highway 50 it would be more convenient to accessing Nevada real estate in the Tahoe Basin than the properties on Kingsbury Grade in Stateline.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Wyndham/Worldmark  Southshore is in Zephyr Cove Nevada.
> 
> Being < 1 Block off of Highway 50 it would be more convenient to accessing Nevada real estate in the Tahoe Basin than the properties on Kingsbury Grade in Stateline.



I like this resort a lot - it's the newest TS in the area, and walking distance to the lake.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What exchange company will you be using?
> 
> The main advantage to living in NV is no State Income Tax.



I have RCI, GPX, SFX and can use Platinum if I need to.  
GPX has bulk deposits of Red Wolf Lodge at Squaw valley, Lake Tahoe Vacation resorts, and Olympic Village Inn.

SFX has bulk of Tahoe Seasons Resort.

RCI has lots and would be a better choice because I could do shorter stays via RCI points.  

I'll look into the WM, Rentshare, thanks.

We have a lot to consider.  The income tax thing might not be the big motivator since we are thinking more along the lines of retiring somewhere.  Oregon has the no sales tax.  We are trying to weigh the differences.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

> The income tax thing might not be the big motivator since we are thinking more along the lines of retiring somewhere.


_*If you or your spouse will have a retirement income, like a pension, it usually will be taxed.
_
GPX has bulk deposits of Red Wolf Lodge at Squaw valley - *this is too far away - at the ski resort - not near the lake *

Lake Tahoe Vacation resorts - *Best choice of the ones listed  (South Shore)* 

Olympic Village Inn - *too far away - at the ski resort*

SFX has bulk of Tahoe Seasons Resort - *not a great resort (South Shore)*​
Look at the map for locations - http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Here is a screen shot from the map - the 2 blue dots to the left of the lake are at the Squaw Valley Ski Resort - this is a good hour drive from South Shore.

You can also see the grouping of timeshares on the north shore and south shore of the lake.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice map.  Thanks, Denise.  South shore area and Carson City are looking like my best options.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

presley said:


> Nice map.  Thanks, Denise.  South shore area and Carson City are looking like my best options.



Carson City is not a good choice for the Tahoe area, and I don't believe there are any timeshares there.  There is a large mountain ridge separating the Tahoe Basin, from the Carson Valley.

To research Tahoe real estate - North Shore or South Shore are your best choices.

Have you ever been to the area?


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Have you ever been to the area?



I haven't.  It's really my husband's idea.  He has a friend who moved from here to Reno for retiring reasons.  His brother also use to live in  Gardnerville.  He has heard good things about those 2 areas, but I think he likes the idea of Tahoe for natural beauty reasons.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Reno and Tahoe are very different areas.

Tahoe has an extremely high elevation - you have to really *want* to live in the mountains and the snow, to live there.  You need to be comfortable with high mountain driving and driving in the snow.  In the winter, you need 4WD and snow tires.  There may be times when you are "snowed in."

Reno, Carson City, and Gardnerville are in the Carson Valley - lower elevation, and much less snow.  Tahoe and the Carson Valley are very different from each other.

South Shore & Lake Tahoe Mountains - that's South Shore (Stateline) to the left of the lake.






In this picture, you can see the flat Carson Valley in the foreground and the mountains and Lake Tahoe in the background:


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 29, 2013)

I spent my pre-teen/teenage years in Gardnerville (91-97) and couldn't leave that place fast enough.  I don't know why anyone in their right mind would want to live there. 

Also agree that Tahoe and CV are vastly different.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 29, 2013)

David Walley's 2001 Foothill Road, Genoa, NV 89411


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> David Walley's 2001 Foothill Road, Genoa, NV 89411



Nice TS for exploring Genoa/Carson City.  Not so good for exploring Tahoe.  On the map - it is the yellow dot, farthest to the right.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> I spent my pre-teen/teenage years in Gardnerville (91-97) and couldn't leave that place fast enough.  I don't know why anyone in their right mind would want to live there.
> 
> Also agree that Tahoe and CV are vastly different.



Someone looking for a place to retire might see it differently.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

We don't drive in the snow.  If all of Tahoe is high elevation, it's not a realistic choice.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

presley said:


> We don't drive in the snow.  If all of Tahoe is high elevation, it's not a realistic choice.



Yes - Tahoe is surrounded by towering mountains - look at the pictures.  You must be able to deal with high mountain roads and snow.  You can literally have snow anytime from September until June.  The lake elevation is over 6,000 feet, and the passes surrounding it can get as high as 9,000 feet elevation.

I'd look at Reno instead - but even in Reno, they get some snow, just not the amount they get in Tahoe.  However, in Reno, snow doesn't generally stay on the ground long - it melts off.  You would still need 4WD and snow rated tires, because at times the highway patrol requires them, and if you don't have them, you have to chain up - not fun.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I'd look at Reno instead - but even in Reno, they get some snow, just not the amount they get in Tahoe.  However, in Reno, snow doesn't generally stay on the ground long - it melts off.



I can deal with that type of snow.  We will head off to the local mountains when it snows.  The roads are all cleared off for us, though.  I've never had to use chains.

One time when we were staying in Lake Arrowhead, we had a big snowfall overnight.  I had the awesome idea to go for a ride so we could see what it was like to drive in the snow.  We backed up a couple feet and I could feel that my husband had no control over the car.  An employee of the resort came running towards us with a shovel, offering to clear a path.  I said, "No thanks.  We will just stay here."  And that the the extent of our snow driving.  :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Then I don't know if northern Nevada is for you - snow is a fact of life, because you have to drive the high mountain passes to get IN and OUT of Reno.

My DH grew up in PA in an area that gets a lot of snow, and he is very comfortable with the snow.  However, recently, when we were driving at night, even he had to pull over and wait for the snow to dissipate a bit, because he couldn't see the road.  This was on a major highway, going into Reno, at about 7:00 pm.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 29, 2013)

For retirement purposes, I would probably check out Reno as well.  It has easy access to Tahoe without as much travel limitations.  The north end of Tahoe is maybe a half hour drive away so you could get to the hiking and skiing pretty easily without having to always deal with the tourist traffic in the summer and winter issues.  
On Tahoe:   The north end is less developed than the south end and would be more attractive to me as a retirement spot.  The best north end TS is the Hyatt which trades through II.  
On the south side, follow Denise's advise for timeshares.  However, your best bet would be a combination WM reservation split between Reno and South Shore.  That would give you a good feel for the different options.   WM's South Shore is one of the best TS on Tahoe but the ones up on the ridge would be more of a last resort.  

The south side is more crowded but also has better access to hiking in the Desolation Wilderness which is, in my opinion, the best hiking around Tahoe. Access to that is better from South Lake Tahoe.  It all depends on what you like to do and what is important to you.  Let us know what you decide; I love these type of threads so I can dream as well.    

Sue


----------



## abbekit (Mar 29, 2013)

We love Incline Village.  It has a small town atmosphere.  Good restaurants, easy grocery shopping. About halfway between everything we wanted to see and do.  Hiking in the mountains, visiting friends who live in Squaw Valley, halfway to the South Shore (which was not our preference, too busy and crowded).  It is a nice drive around the lake, easy day trip.

We stayed twice at the Hyatt (hotel not timeshare), liked it so much that we booked a week at the Club Tahoe.  We aren't skiers so we enjoyed the weather in June, July and September.  Club Tahoe was perfect for us.  Large unit (even though it was just two of us).  My review is in the TUG review section and photos are in my link below.

http://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78

I doubt that you could go wrong anywhere at Lake Tahoe, whatever your travel style there seems to be something for everyone.


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

Those bear pictures are precious.


----------



## Kaelyn (Apr 5, 2013)

*Reno/Tahoe*

One thing to consider about the area if you're considering retirement, is the altitude.  Some people get altitude sickness.  For some, it goes away in a few days, for others, it gets gradually worse as they age. I lived in Sacramento for 7 years.  I have friends who used to go into Tahoe for art shows all the time, who can't now because of the blinding headaches they get from altitude.  I'm largely unaffected, just a little tired my first 2 days. At 6000 feet, your cooking also changes significantly. If you're serious about the area as a retirement option, spend a month there.  Also, in the summer, it gets really touristy. No joke, there is bumper to bumper traffic all along the main drag on the south rim.


----------



## vmm54 (May 27, 2013)

*[Deleted]*

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums - our classifieds are in the TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator.]


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 27, 2013)

Just wanted to say Michael and I spent two weeks in the Lake Tahoe area and if you get the chance and want to eat out at a wonderful Italian place, try Primo's Italian Bistro.  Small little place but great food.  FYI.  Good luck in your search of Nevada.


----------



## Robert D (May 28, 2013)

We spend 4 weeks each summer at Marriott Timber Lodge in South Tahoe and love it.  There are a lot of people in South Tahoe but when you're in the inner courtyard, you don't hear any traffic or realize you're in the middle of everything.  From what I can tell, the Marriott and the Hyatt in Incline Village are the best timeshares in the Tahoe area.


----------



## presley (Jun 6, 2013)

I accepted an exchange to The Ridge Tahoe in Stateline, NV for next year.  

I'd love some ideas of fun stuff to do around there or on the way up (driving up from southern Calif).  We love nature stuff.  Beautiful scenery, wildlife, giant trees, etc.


----------



## litebrite (Jun 24, 2013)

I go to Tahoe at least once every year, sometimes twice. I have always stayed in Harvey's which is technically in Nevada, but just one crosswalk away from California. It is a really nice hotel, but I am biased because I feel comfortable and familiar there. If you have children, Harvey's has a kid like casino with arcade games and prizes. There is also an underground path to Harrah's across the street. Both hotels have casinos and restraunts, including Hard Rock, Sage Room, Straw Hat Pizza, Cinnabon, LA Italian, and more. 

One year I stayed with my friend in her time share that was in the Embassy suites right near Harvey's. It was beautiful witha huge room!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 24, 2013)

litebrite said:


> I go to Tahoe at least once every year, sometimes twice. I have always stayed in Harvey's which is technically in Nevada, but just one crosswalk away from California. It is a really nice hotel, but I am biased because I feel comfortable and familiar there. If you have children, Harvey's has a kid like casino with arcade games and prizes. There is also an underground path to Harrah's across the street. Both hotels have casinos and restraunts, including Hard Rock, Sage Room, Straw Hat Pizza, Cinnabon, LA Italian, and more.
> 
> One year I stayed with my friend in her time share that was in the Embassy suites right near Harvey's. It was beautiful witha huge room!


 
IMHO the Embassy Suites at State Line is a Suite based Hotel, DW and kids stayed there one year when I couldn't get off work and I didn't own any timeshare units (Hilton Honors Points) DRI's LTVR Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort is about 2 Miles down highway 50, It (and the one on Maui) used to be branded "Embassy Suites" but somewhere during the transition from Sunterra to DRI the licensing agreement to use the Embassy Suites Brand was not renewed.


----------



## redslp (Jun 30, 2013)

*The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing*

We are currently staying at The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing on Deer Run Ct in South Lake Tahoe, and are considering purchasing a timeshare resale here.  We also own at the WKORV-N, but would like to own something closer to home.  

For anyone considering an exchange here I would highly recommend it if you like a quiet place to come home to after a busy day of enjoying the area.  

Location-One mile from the casinos, on a quiet cul-de-sac off of Kingsbury Grade.  There are 2 main buildings, 64 rooms total, 14 two bedroom units, the rest I believe are 1 bedrooms.  

From the minute we arrived, we've been treated like owners.  Because the resort is small, they make an effort to know the guests.  The women who work the front desk are extremely warm, pleasant and efficient.  Think about your favorite aunt or grandma checking you in, as Frank Sinatra plays in the background.  These women are multi-tasking geniuses!  They check you in, hand out the free games and movies, provide discounted parking passes for the local beach, make dinner reservations, and hand out quarters for the pool table and hot chocolate machine.  

The resort has a large lodge style lobby with brown leather couches, and comfy oversized chairs.  Just off the lobby is a small, indoor hot tub, and a game room with a pool table (.75 cents a game); and a small arcade with 3-4 video games from the 80's.   

We are staying in a small 2 br on the 3rd floor.  It has one bathroom with a double sink, 2 small bedrooms, and a kitchen/kitchenette.  Full size refrigerator, dishwasher, and microwave and 2 burner electric stove.  Next to our 2bedroom is a large 2 bedroom with a full kitchen/oven and a counter top bar area, with a living room twice the size of ours.    Note:bedroom sizes are the same in each unit, but the living kitchen areas are larger.  The bedrooms are small with a closet for hanging clothes, and 2 nightstands.  The beds are queen or full-definitely cozy for 2 full sized adults!  The pull out sofa was very uncomfortable for my 11 year old, fortunately we brought a camping pad from home which raised the rating from a 3 to a 7 according to my DS.  The kitchen is well stocked.

The units do not have air conditioning and can be warm during the day when the temperature reaches above 85.  Fans are provided which help considerably.  

There are free movie nights with popcorn on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.  Tuesday is classic movie night and Thursday is the "whatever new movie was released on DVD that week".  Movie rental and games are free-2 at a time.  My kids loved this feature!  I asked my kids if they would like to stay here next time or at the Marriott Timber Lodge and they said here because the people are so nice and friendly and not as "corporate".     Even when I reminded them that MTL had a pool and they could walk to the movie theater- they said they liked Kingsbury Crossing better because it's homey.   I like the low maintenance fee-$542 for a 2 bedroom!  We pay 4x that for the Westin KORV-N.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 30, 2013)

I considered The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing when I was looking for my third (and final - I swear it!) timeshare.  As I remember, high season owners are restricted from booking into low season (I believe you could, you just had to do it very close to the time you wanted - and the front desk told me that most units were booked by the low season holders by then).  And, the property isn't on the lake.  Lakefront wouldn't have been a killer - but this was the property that I wanted to be flexible, so the restricted reservations put that property out of the running.

Wound up getting a unit in South Lake Tahoe at the Tahoe Beach & Ski Club.  EOY usage and I can book 1-52.  I think if I didn't need the flexibility in booking, Kingsbury Crossing would have worked well for me.  Looked like a nice property.


----------



## redslp (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks bjones.  I will keep that information in mind before I make my final decision to purchase.  My aunt said she could book 1-52.  She used to use it in the winter when her kids were young so they could ski and now she books in the summer for friends and family.  Someone also told me all the units are 1 bedroom but she owns a 2 bedroom.  Please let me know if you think of any other questions I should ask.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2013)

There are no seasons - all deeds are 1-52.

You can only buy a 1 bdm. deed (maybe this was different in the past) but if you call early enough, you may be able to reserve one of the 2 bdm. units.


----------



## lizap (Jul 1, 2013)

Denise, is this area prone to earthquakes?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2013)

lizap said:


> Denise, is this area prone to earthquakes?



No - Tahoe is in the high Sierras on the Nevada/California border.  Earthquakes on the West Coast are primarily along the California Coastline.  Just curious - why do you ask?


----------



## lizap (Jul 1, 2013)

I recently purchased at Hyatt High Sierra, and having lived in the South all my life, am not use to earthquakes.  I think I  remember seeing an article recently that indicated that the Tahoe area was overdue for a major quake and possibly a tusami.  




DeniseM said:


> No - Tahoe is in the high Sierras on the Nevada/California border.  Earthquakes on the West Coast are primarily along the California Coastline.  Just curious - why do you ask?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2013)

I looked it up and found the article - it says that a major earthquake strikes this area every 3,000 - 4,000 years, and it's "over due."

Article - http://www.livescience.com/25287-lake-tahoe-tsunami-earthquake-risk.html

However, you can make the exact same statement about much of California - so for California natives, it's kind of a fact of life.

CA/NV Earthquake map - http://www.data.scec.org/recenteqs/


----------



## CO skier (Jul 2, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> However, you can make the exact same statement about much of California -



... and the same statement (that a large earthquake is overdue) can be made about an area of the South:

"Most Americans associate quakes with the West Coast, the Pacific Northwest and Alaska.

But 39 out of the 50 states  have moderate to high seismic hazard risk.

The 'New Madrid' fault line straddling Tennessee, Arkansas, Missouri, Illinois and Kentucky, an area that spreads outwards all the way to the South Carolina coast, is particularly dangerous and could affect more than 15 million people in eight states – Alabama, Arkansas, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Mississippi, Missouri and Tennessee.

The roughly one million people living in and around Memphis are said by the U.S. Geological Survey to be at the greatest risk of a major earthquake of 7.0 or 8.0 on the Richter scale.

The fault, running from St Louis to Memphis, was the site of some of the worst ever quakes to hit the U.S. The series of four tremblers in 1811 and 1812 were so powerful they reportedly caused the Mississippi River to flow backwards.

According to a 2009 report by the U.S. Geological Survey, the southern states are unprepared to ride out a major earthquake, both in terms of planning and infrastructure.

There are also 15 nuclear power plants in the fault zone that are of similar design to those in Japan.

'Memphis has an ageing infrastructure, and many of its large buildings, including unreinforced schools and fire and police stations, would be particularly vulnerable when subjected to severe ground shaking,' according to the report."


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is part of an email I had with one of the eBay pcc sellers a year and a half ago.  Unless things have changed since then, Denise is somewhat misinformed about The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing ...

"You have received correct information from the resort.  This is a "High" season usage unit and while being able to use it all 52 weeks of the year you would be limited to reservations during "May and November" only 90 days in advance while all other months would be 12 months in advance.   I just wanted to inform you that you could use it during all 12 months and that some months were not eliminated."

They are a 1-52, but low season is restricted (at least in my experience) to booking 3 months out instead of 12 if you are a high season owner.

I would call the resort and chat with them to confirm what their policy is today.


----------



## redslp (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks bjones.  My intention is to use Kingsbury during the summer to escape the Central Valley heat so I am not as concerned about booking low season.  Nevertheless, you bring up a good point, one would assume that if a resort is advertised as 1-52 that all weeks would be available to book 12 months out.  My aunt has owned at Kingsbury for over 20 years and she has always been able to book Christmas weeks and prime summer weeks, when booking 12 months out.  This works great with our vacation needs.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> This is part of an email I had with one of the eBay pcc sellers a year and a half ago.  Unless things have changed since then, Denise is somewhat misinformed about The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing ...
> 
> "You have received correct information from the resort.  This is a "High" season usage unit and while being able to use it all 52 weeks of the year you would be limited to reservations during "May and November" only 90 days in advance while all other months would be 12 months in advance.   I just wanted to inform you that you could use it during all 12 months and that some months were not eliminated."
> 
> ...



We are owners there, but I have never tried to book a low season week.  However, I haven't had any trouble booking high season weeks, as long as I called at 12 mos. out.  Since we usually book holiday weeks, I wasn't even aware of the rule.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> ... it can get a LOT of snow.


Meaning like 4 feet in 4 days
Arrival for Christmas week:



PB260215 by dntanderson, on Flickr
Departure 7 days later:



PC310333 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Digging out the car:



PC310330 by dntanderson, on Flickr



DeniseM said:


> There may be times when you are "snowed in."


Or snowed out.
The trip above, the kids couldn't get in for Christmas. Many stores at Northshore didn't get deliveries for over 3 days.



Rent_Share said:


> David Walley's 2001 Foothill Road, Genoa, NV 89411


This would be the best resort to explore living in the Carson Valley from. The Ridge would be a good second as far as proximity.


----------



## lizap (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow!  I'm glad we bought a late spring/early summer week.




daventrina said:


> Meaning like 4 feet in 4 days
> Arrival for Christmas week:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2013)

lizap said:


> Wow!  I'm glad we bought a late spring/early summer week.



Yes - but we have been to Tahoe a number of times when it snowed over Memorial Day weekend, so don't forget to check the weather.  At high altitudes, snow can happen just about any time.  If you want warm weather, go as late as your season will allow you to go.  

Spring can be COLD in the high Sierras:
The Avg. high for June 1 is 68 degrees, and the Avg. low is 35 degrees.


----------



## lizap (Jul 22, 2013)

Those average highs sound great, especially now in the hottest part of the summer here.




DeniseM said:


> Yes - but we have been to Tahoe a number of times when it snowed over Memorial Day weekend, so don't forget to check the weather.  At high altitudes, snow can happen just about any time.  If you want warm weather, go as late as your season will allow you to go.
> 
> Spring can be COLD in the high Sierras:
> The Avg. high for June 1 is 68 degrees, and the Avg. low is 35 degrees.


----------



## elysecia (Jul 23, 2013)

presley said:


> I accepted an exchange to The Ridge Tahoe in Stateline, NV for next year.
> 
> I'd love some ideas of fun stuff to do around there or on the way up (driving up from southern Calif).  We love nature stuff.  Beautiful scenery, wildlife, giant trees, etc.



I own at the Ridge and it is a really nice resort. They have several different buildings there which have a different set-up to each one. If you can request ask them to place you in The Cascade Building (which is the newest one) or in a Naegle building - these are the original buildings but they have been renovated. They are difficult to get into though because they have more of a traditional Tahoe woodsy style to them with wood burning fireplaces and large decks. I brought a few pairs of friends up for a weekend and we were each in different buildings- I have also seen the Plaza building - those are nice too, but the Cascade is the best. 

Know that the resort is at about the highest peak you can get to and the drive is steep and becomes a bit narrow. Make sure that you leave in plenty of time so that you can arrive when there is still light outside - I only live 2 hours away from Tahoe and have made the drive plenty of times and it is not an easy place to find at night once you get to the top of the mountain because there is very little light. 

You should also probably stop at the store to grab some supplies before you head up Kingsbury Grade, which is where you begin to ascend up to the resort. You will pass a Raley's right before you see the casinos and right past the Kingsbury Grade turn is a Safeway. There is only one restaurant on property, The Hungry Bear - it's good but on the expensive side.

There really aren't any in between stops from SoCal to Tahoe. Right after you get out of the Grapevine you are pretty much in no man's land until you hit Stockton. Once you switch from I-5 to 50 and head through Placerville there is a place called Apple Hill, famous for of course Apples - it's a crafty place full of all sorts of apple treats so you may want to stop there. Since you are going in the summer most of the activities are going to be water related and you really won't get to them until you get up to the Lake. There are some good boat cruises, Vikingsholm castle and tons of other water sports. For dinner though you must try Cafe Fiore. It is a teeny little place but they have the most amazing Italian food there.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 24, 2013)

presley said:


> I'd love some ideas of fun stuff to do around there or on the way up (driving up from southern Calif).  We love nature stuff.  Beautiful scenery, wildlife, giant trees, etc.


First have to pick a route.
a) Straight up 5 to 50 then to 207 (shortest and fastest).
b) 5/99 to 120 through Yosemite and up 395 then 207(second longest and second slowest).
c) 5/99 to 140 through Yosemite and 120 over to 395 then 207(longest and slowest).
d) 5/99 to 88 then 89 (to 50 and 207) or (395 to 207). (may be best alternative)
e) 5/99 to 120 then 108 swing through Columbia on 49 then 108 to 395 then 207.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 24, 2013)

You forgot

5/14/395/207


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 25, 2013)

I personally would avoid going through Yosemite at all costs.  Traffic can be backed up going into the park, and miles of winding roads.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 26, 2013)

melissy123 said:


> I personally would avoid going through Yosemite at all costs.  Traffic can be backed up going into the park, and miles of winding roads.


All true. Wouldn't be my first pick either but probably the most scenic. It would certainly be an adventure.

But then our route will be Linden VOR, Hams Station, Spook Intersection, microwave tower, Tahoe Airport. - 40 minutes

If we were driving ... depending on the time of day and traffic ...
would be either
99/50/207  (no/little traffic in Sacramento)
or
99/88/89/50/207 (not a bad route, nice views, time can be more or less depending on where the traffic is)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is our favorite route from the Central Valley to Tahoe - involves only a few miles of freeway and very little traffic, and it's the most scenic route through the country and mountains:

99 to Jack Tone Rd. (Ripon)

North on Jack Tone Rd.

Right on E. Comstock Rd.

Left on Clements Rd.

Right on Hwy. 88

Left on Hwy. 89

It may be a little further, but it's far more scenic, and we never have traffic problems on this route - so it's often faster and far less frustrating.  (Although 88 may close in the winter.)  We have had traffic problems many times on the main routes.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 27, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> 99 to Jack Tone Rd. (Ripon)
> 
> North on Jack Tone Rd.
> 
> ...


Keeps one out of the Stockton and Sacramento traffic...
Nice trick.
We could take Ripon Rd. to 99 and Jack Tone.
We'll have to try that in November.
Don't think we could trust the weather to fly 
Goes past both Silver Lake and Caples Lake. Very nice scenery.


----------

